# exporting stihl shredder blades to the U.S.A



## kirko (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi Gents,
Considering setting up a system to export 270mm and 320mm shredder blades to the U.S. Im sure there is a legitimate reason for their absence there but after hours of fruitless google searches I can find nothing stating
they are considered contraban in this country.
The reason I am starting this thread is to challenge anyone to find a link to a legitimate piece of U.S legislation that answers this question once and for all.
The way I see it if you guys can import Airecut blades which I personally consider the most dangerous of all then surely the shredder is on the menu.
Thanks gents and looking forward to your responses
Kirko


----------



## sawfun (Jan 6, 2015)

Well you can buy Oregon shredder blades so
so why not the Stihl shredder blades? Maybe they are not OSHA approved or UL listed.


----------



## sawfun (Jan 6, 2015)

Be advised that the Stihl shredder blade I got from Australia had a 20mm center with no apparent knock out. The Oregon's were the same no knock out 20mm. My guess is this way they are likely to be used on the bigger and more powerful brushcutters rather than underpowered trimmers. I wish I could use them on my fs250, but I guess they will go on the fs550 instead. A person could drill the center out I suppose.


----------



## kirko (Jan 6, 2015)

Hey sawfun ,
I think to get the real shredder experience you need to run the 320mm blade on a fs 550 or machine of that calibre.The first time I used a shredder it was a 270mm stihl blade on a fs 480.Thought I was killing it till I saw my mate with the 320mm on his 550 and realised I wasn't even in the ball park.
Yes your right the 20mm arbor is to keep them on the more powerfull clearing saw range,the 250 would spin a 270mm blade no probs but it's probably not as robust as a clearing saw with similar displacement.
What type and size shredder blade did you get from Aus, it obviously got through your customs ok .Never tried it but could you mod your gear head or swap it out for one to suit 20mm arbor, am sure shaft diametres would be different though .


----------

